# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Trưng cầu ý kiến thành viên về Nội quy mục mua/bán

## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!

- Với sự góp ý của các bạn thành viên trên diễn đàn.
- Qua theo dõi tình hình mua bán trên diễn đàn trong thời gian gần đây.
Phát hiện ra nhiều vấn đề còn thiết sót và bất cập có thể gây phiền hà đến các thành viên khác.

Với mục tiêu là:
- Tạo điều kiện cho người muốn bán có thể dể dàng giới thiệu sản phẩm, dịch vụ của mình đến người có nhu cầu một cách dễ dàng & hiệu quả.
- Tạo điều kiện cho người có nhu cầu có thể tìm hiểu thông tin sản phẩm, dịch vụ; có thể dễ dàng tìm hiểu và so sách giá & chất lượng dịch vụ, có thể mua được món hàng như ý một cách nhanh chóng.
- Thông qua đó góp phần thúc đẩy việc chế tạo, nghiên cứu, phát triển của các thành viên.

Chính với các mục tiêu đó. Diễn đàn CNCProVN.com đã/đang và sẽ hoàn toàn miễn phí cho các thành viên khi tham gia mua/bán trên diễn đàn. Tuy nhiên việc tạo điều kiện tối đa không có nghĩa là các bạn có thể mua bán một cách tùy tiện. Gián tiếp gây khó khăn, phiền hà cho các thành viên khác.

Nay BQT muốn lập chuyên mục này nhằm tìm hiểu các ý kiến đóng góp của thành viên, góp phần tạo nên Nội quy cho chuyên mục Mua/Bán. Giúp cho việc quản lý các chuyên mục Mua/Bán hiệu quả, minh bạch, thoải mái & dễ dàng với các thành viên.

Mặt khác cũng yêu cầu minh bạch thông tin để có cơ sở xử lý sau này.

_CNC PRO đại diện BQT đưa ra một số ý kiến làm cơ sở. Trân trọng mời các thành viên diễn đàn CNCProVN.com cùng tham gia đóng góp ý kiến trực tiếp trong chuyên mục._

*Vấn đề thứ I: Nội dung - trình bày.*
Như Nội quy chung đã đề cập; Việc trình bày chuyên mục (gọi trong mục Mua/Bán là *Gian hàng*) vẫn phải tuân thủ Nội quy chung. Tóm lượt như sau:
- Nội dung phải đầy đủ, xúc tích.
- Trình bày phải rỏ ràng. Việc dùng chữ đậm, in hoa, co chữ to phải phù hợp.
- Nôi dung không được trùng lập.

*Vấn đề thứ II: Thông tin sản phẩm.*
- Thông tin chung về sản phẩm nên có phần mô tả, thông tin kỹ thuật sản phẩm (nếu có), tình trạng sản phẩm (cũ, mới, tốt, hỏng).
- Hình ảnh sản phẩm thật, nếu ảnh vai mượn từ web hoặc nguồn khác phải được chú thích rỏ.
- Đặt biệt phải có *GIÁ*. Nếu có giá bán sỉ/lẻ thì nên nêu rỏ.

*Vấn đề thứ III: Thông tin người bán (mua).*
- Tên thật của người bán.
- Số điện thoại.
- Địa chỉ giao dịch.
- Số tài khoản ngân hàng (tốt nhất của chính thành viên bán hàng).

*Vấn đề thứ IV: Cách thức xử ly.*
- BQT sẽ kiểm tra ngẫu nhiên hoặc các thành viên tham gia mua bán, giao dịch phát hiện thông tin (nhất là thông tin người bán) sai sự thật đề nghị nên cảnh báo công khai trên cùng gian hàng.
- Các vi phạm sẽ tùy theo mức độ mà có cách thức xử lý khác nhau.
- Các vi phạm về lỗi trình bày, thiếu nội dung sẽ được nhắc nhở.
- Tiếp tục vi phạm sẽ bị xóa bài & khóa nick cảnh cáo.
- Tiếp tục vi phạm sẽ bị khóa nick vĩnh viễn.
- Việc mua bán nếu thành công, người mua (cả người bán) nên xác nhận trên diễn đàn. BQT sẽ tìm hiểu và bổ xung một số tính năng sau này như Điểm uy tín tích lũy chẵng hạn. Để phân hạng người bán hàng.

Các lưu ý kèm theo.
- Tất cả thành viên đều được phép viết bài, tạo chuyên mục mua bán cho riêng mình.
- Tất cả thành viên khi tham gia mua bán đều phải tuân thủ nội quy. Hiện BQT chưa có chính sách riêng cho thành viên mua bán thông thường và những thành viên chuyên kinh doanh. _BQT sẽ tiếp nhận các đề xuất từ thành viên về việc có nên phân biệt 02 đối tượng này hay không? Và thành viên chuyên kinh doanh có nhu cầu gì cho riêng việt kinh doanh của mình (ví dụ quyền edit (sửa) bài viết của chính mình, quyền được đưa lên đầu chuyên mục v.v...)._
- Hiện tại các thành viên chỉ được sửa (edit) bài viết của chính mình trong vòng 15 phút. Sau thời gian đó quyền sửa bài sẽ hết hiệu lực (trừ một số thành viên đặc biệt, MOD trực thuộc BQT). Vậy nên các thành viên nên cẩn thận xem lại bài viết của mình trước khi gởi bài.

Trân trọng & cảm ơn các bạn đã tham gia chuyên mục này!

----------

biết tuốt, cnc, cnclaivung, diy1102, Khoa C3, linhdt1121, lkcnc, vanquy

----------


## linhdt1121

theo em thì quyền sửa bài trong mục này nên để mãi mãi.nếu 1 thành viên bán nhiều hàng trong thời gian dài,họ sẽ tự cập nhập tình trạng hàng hiện còn hay đã hết,tiện hơn cho người mua khi chỉ cần theo dõi trang đầu sẽ biết mặt hàng đó còn hay đã hết.
-trường hợp đặt biệt người bán muốn hỗ trợ giá cho 1 người mua nhất định thì vẫn inbox giá,tránh ảnh hưởng đến việc bán số hàng còn lại của người bán.VD như bác Nam đã từng hỗ trợ giá cho em.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> theo em thì quyền sửa bài trong mục này nên để mãi mãi.nếu 1 thành viên bán nhiều hàng trong thời gian dài,họ sẽ tự cập nhập tình trạng hàng hiện còn hay đã hết,tiện hơn cho người mua khi chỉ cần theo dõi trang đầu sẽ biết mặt hàng đó còn hay đã hết.
> -trường hợp đặt biệt người bán muốn hỗ trợ giá cho 1 người mua nhất định thì vẫn inbox giá,tránh ảnh hưởng đến việc bán số hàng còn lại của người bán.VD như bác Nam đã từng hỗ trợ giá cho em.


Cái đó cũng là cái hay, nhưng cũng dơ khi có vấn đề gì mà cần bằng chứng chẳng hạn thì lại không được.
Còn về phần nội quy thì em có ý tham gia ở phần:



> Vấn đề thứ III: Thông tin người bán (mua).
> - Tên thật của người bán.
> - Số điện thoại.
> - Địa chỉ giao dịch.
> - Số tài khoản ngân hàng (tốt nhất của chính thành viên bán hàng).


Thì em thấy nhiều người bán hàng thường xuyên thì ok. Nhưng đôi khi một số ace không bán thường xuyên/chỉ bán đồ không dùng đến,... thì vì nhiều lý do họ ngại công khai thông tin cá nhân thì lại phạm quy. Nên em nghĩ về địa chỉ thì có thể chung chung như Hà Nội, Sài Gòn, Bình Dương,.. còn liên hệ thì có thể sử dụng inbox, mail cũng tạm chấp nhận được. Ban quản trị nên theo dõi nếu ai buôn bán với số lần nhất định thì phải yêu cầu thông tin đầy đủ, còn khi không thường xuyên thì có thể không nhất nhiết phải yêu cầu đầy đủ thông tin ạ.

----------


## yentranbk

tôi nghĩ không nên bắt buộc để giá vì có thể người muốn kinh doanh mua đi bán lại sẽ gặp khó khăn.ví dụ anh A bán món abc không đăng giá,anh B liên lạc hỏi giá thấy rẽ nên anh B muốn mua lại để bán , nếu bắt anh A phải đăng giá bán thì anh B sẽ khó mua vì khó bán do nhiều người đã biết giá mua vào là bao nhiêu rồi.

----------


## Khoa C3

Trường hợp trên rất ít xảy ra. Vì lợi ích số đông, em ủng hộ công khai giá.

----------


## occutit

Em ủng hộ việc công khai giá để tiết kiệm tiền gọi điện thoại cũng như thời gian PM trên diễn đàn.
Nội qui mua bán từ xưa đến nay trên internet đều như vậy cả. Chỉ thấy bên mấy diễn đàn cnc là nội qui hơi lạ thôi.

Buôn bán trắng đen rõ ràng chứ không thể mờ mờ ám ám được.

----------


## huanpt

Xem bên vnphoto người ta làm. Post sai là xóa không cần báo.

----------


## ít nói

các diễn đàn mua bán bây giờ đểu công khai. giá. ảnh thật hoặc minh họa. thông tin tối thiểu số điện thoại. 
chứ nhiều pác đăng bán cặp ray vuông thk . giá ko có điện thoại lúc nhớ lúc quên ghi thiếu chuyên nghiệp ko tôn trọng người mua

----------


## cnc

mình ủng hộ việc công khai giá và khi lập gian hàng thì cho sửa chữa

----------


## Nam CNC

Một góp ý quan trong nữa , "không mua thì đừng nói lời đắng cay " .... các bác không mua thì không nên nói mắc rẻ , cũng đừng nói chổ này chổ kia bán giá ra sao .... xin đừng chém .


---- kinh nghiệm em bị mấy cha quen mặt trên đây chém hoài , ghét không bán cho mấy cha ấy nữa , thích thì cho luôn hehehehe.

----------

dangtantu1988, Gamo, im_atntc, Mr.L, ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> *Vấn đề thứ III: Thông tin người bán (mua).*
> - Tên thật của người bán.
> - Số điện thoại.
> - Địa chỉ giao dịch.
> - Số tài khoản ngân hàng (tốt nhất của chính thành viên bán hàng).


 Theo tôi dòng chữ đỏ nên bỏ, Người muốn bán, hay muốn mua chưa chắc đã có Tk ngân hàng. (Quê tôi, chỗ tôi ở, nói đến tài khoản, người ta cứ tưởng mình làm ông nọ bà kia mới có TK ngân hàng... )

----------


## dangtantu1988

người mua, người bán ở xa, nếu không có tài khoảng ngân hàng để giao dịc thì cũng bất tiện anh à. còn về nói đến tài khoản ngân hàng chỉ ộng nọ bà kia mới có đc thì em nghĩ cũng không đúng. ví dụ như bây giwof nhà ai cũng nợ ngân hàng đúng đúng không, 10 người chắc 10 người nợ hết, khi ta đi vay tiền ngân hàng, là ta đã có 1 cái tài khoản ở ngân hàng đó rồi. em đang dùng chính cái tài khoàn mà e vay nợ đây. hi

----------


## ngocanhld2802

heeee, Nội quy diễn đàn cũng ví như hiến pháp nhà nước, chặt chẽ nhưng không gây khó dễ, thế nên mới đưa ra "Quốc hội" để dự thảo  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Theo ý kiến cá nhân thì việc minh bạch càng nhiều thông tin thì có cái hay cũng có cái dở.
- Cái hay là giúp cho người bán và người mua tìm hiểu được nhiều thông tin hơn. Đở mất thời gian liên lạc tìm hiểu.
- Thông tin minh bạch giúp người bán & mua tin nhau hơn. Vì tui trong sáng nên không có gì phải che giấu.
- Đó cũng là cơ sở để giải quyết tranh chấp nếu có.

Ngược lại thì
- Có một số bạn cố tình để hàng thơm giá thấp cho a/e.. vì lý do nào đó. Thì bị a/e xúm vào nói này nói nọ mất hay.
- Có bạn thì tốt bụng sợ đưa ra giá thấp ảnh hưởng đến những a/e bán hàng khác.
- Có bạn thì sợ giá mình đưa ra quá cao, a/e nhảy vào chém & ném đá tá lả.
- V.v...

Nói chung thì có rất nhiều lý do nên & không nên minh bạch thông tin.

Tóm lại.
- Mua & bán là chuyện cá nhân của hai thành viên. Hai thành viên có quyền tự thỏa thuận để đạt được những điều tốt, có lợi nhất cho mình.
- Vậy nên việc giá đắt hay rẻ.. thiết nghĩ những thành viên không liên quan không nên bình luận thêm. Trừ trường hợp thành viên phát hiện ra dấu hiệu lừa đảo.. thì có quyền lập chủ đề cảnh báo.
- Các thỏa thuận ngoài các điều kiện đã công khai của người bán & người mua (như trả giá) nên trao đổi riêng bằng PM hoặc điện thoại trực tiếp. Tránh làm loãng gian hàng cũng như quá nhiều thông tin trái chiều đối với người xem khác.
- Mọi người tham gia nên tôn trọng lẫn nhau. Không một chủ gian hàng nào thích người khác vào gian hàng của mình mà gièm pha, chê bai, chỉ trích này nọ.

Việc BQT đưa sự việc công khai tiếp nhận ý kiến của thành viên cũng nhằm mục đích muốn tìm sự đồng thuận, ý kiến phản biện của số đông để tránh đưa ra những nội quy chỉ mang tính chủ quan, duy ý chí, thiếu thực tiển của 1 vài thành viên.

Nói dài vậy chứ.. ý hầu như giống với BQT, chỉ muốn Nội quy không nên quá khắt khe.. dẫn tới việc người mua & bán e ngại, việc xử lý cũng nên áp dụng thêm với các thành viên tham gia gian hàng mà vi phạm (tức có thêm ít nội quy cho thành viên cùng tham gia trên gian hàng).

_Vừa qua có vụ lùm xùm mà chắc nhiều bạn cũng biết. Một phần nguyên do cũng là từ thông tin thiếu minh bạch rỏ ràng ngay từ đầu. Khi sự việc đi vào bế tắc thì thông tin đưa ra để dẫn chứng có mấy ai tin. Lại còn giải quyết sự việc một cách có hệ thống (phe cánh). Kết quả cuối cùng là sự việc thì nào có được giải quyết triệt để, mà uy tín cả hai thì mất đi ít nhiều._

----------

dangtantu1988

----------


## dangtantu1988

- Có một số bạn cố tình để hàng thơm giá thấp cho a/e.. vì lý do nào đó. Thì bị a/e xúm vào nói này nói nọ mất hay.
- Có bạn thì tốt bụng sợ đưa ra giá thấp ảnh hưởng đến những a/e bán hàng khác.
- Có bạn thì sợ giá mình đưa ra quá cao, a/e nhảy vào chém & ném đá tá lả.
- V.v...

Nói chung thì có rất nhiều lý do nên & không nên minh bạch thông tin.

Tóm lại.
- Mua & bán là chuyện cá nhân của hai thành viên. Hai thành viên có quyền tự thỏa thuận để đạt được những điều tốt, có lợi nhất cho mình.
- Vậy nên việc giá đắt hay rẻ.. thiết nghĩ những thành viên không liên quan không nên bình luận thêm. Trừ trường hợp thành viên phát hiện ra dấu hiệu lừa đảo.. thì có quyền lập chủ đề cảnh báo.
- Các thỏa thuận ngoài các điều kiện đã công khai của người bán & người mua (như trả giá) nên trao đổi riêng bằng PM hoặc điện thoại trực tiếp. Tránh làm loãng gian hàng cũng như quá nhiều thông tin trái chiều đối với người xem khác.
- Mọi người tham gia nên tôn trọng lẫn nhau. Không một chủ gian hàng nào thích người khác vào gian hàng của mình mà gièm pha, chê bai, chỉ trích này nọ

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/15...#ixzz37Efkn3hR


em đồng ý với ý kiến của anh. hi

----------


## biết tuốt

hiến pháp hả ?? em kiến nghị điều ...hehe  :Big Grin:

----------


## CNC PRO

CNC PRO sau khi tham khảo ý kiến, xin tóm tắt một số nội dung chính

- Tất cả các thành viên đều được phép mua/bán/trao đổi trên diễn đàn.
- Khi tham gia đều phải tuân thủ Nội quy chung
- Chỉ thành viên đạt danh hiệu *Thợ....* trở lên mới được phép tạo chuyên mục trong mục mua bán.
- Các bài viết mang tính chất trao đổi, mua, bán phải được tạo ở chuyên mục tương ứng.
- Thành viên tham gia không được xúc phạm, đả kích, cạnh tranh không lành mạnh. Các hành vi mang tính xúc phạm sẽ bị xử phạt theo quy định. Nếu phát hiện các hành vi gian dối.. thành viên chỉ được viết bài cảnh báo ở mục Khiếu nại, tố cáo
- Mỗi đơn vị kinh doanh (là cá nhân hoặc tổ chức) chỉ được phép có 01 đại diện bán hàng & giới thiệu sản phẩm trên diễn đàn.
- Mỗi món hàng chỉ được mua/bán/trao đổi trong 01 chủ đề.
- Mỗi chủ đề có thể mua/bán/trao đổi nhiều sản phẩm khác nhau.

Khuyến khích:
- Bài viết có đầy đủ hình ảnh & thông tin sản phẩm để tạo điều kiện cho người quan tâm cũng như tăng thêm tích xác thực của sản phẩm.
- Thể hiện đầy đủ thông tin về người bán.
- Mọi thỏa thuận nên thể hiện trực tiếp trong chuyên mục.
- Đọc kỹ bài viết trước khi *Gửi bài*. Nên dùng chức năng *Xem lại bài* viết để kiểm tra trước nội dung
- Hạn chế mọi hình thức *sửa* (edit), *xóa* (del) bài viết trong mục mua/bán/trao đổi.

Yêu cầu:
- Thông tin liên lạc với người bán.
- Nêu rỏ vùng/miền nơi giao dịch trực tiếp cũng như nơi có thể giao dịch (VD: HCM, toàn quốc qua EMS/Tín Thành v.v...).
- Giá thành sản phẩm (là giá có thể mua được sản phẩm). Giá giao dịch thực tế có thể thấp hơn giá công bố.. do sự thỏa thuận riêng giữa người mua & bán.
- Sau khi giao dịch hoặc thay đổi ý định mua/bán/trao đổi phải có bài viết thông báo tình trạng giao dịch ở cuối chủ đề.

Đặc biệt nghiêm cấm các hành vi:
- Mua/bán/trao đổi sản phẩm bị pháp luật CẤM.
- Giới thiệu sản phẩm của mình trong chủ đề của người khác.
- Bình luận có tính chất phá hoại (chê bai, khích bác...) về món hàng người khác rao.

Lưu ý:
- Nếu bạn có ý định mua thật sự hãy trả giá (mặc cả), xin đừng mặc cả, trả giá cho vui.
- Thành viên tự chịu trách nhiệm trước quyết định mua/bán/trao đổi của mình.
- BQT không chịu trách nhiệm cho bất kỳ giao dịch nào thông qua diễn đàn.
- Khi có bất cứ tranh chấp nào giữa các thành viên. BQT sẽ căn cứ vào tất cả các thông tin hiện hữu có trong chuyên mục. BQT sẽ không quân tâm đến thông tin trao đổi qua email, PM, SMS hoặc trên các mạng xã hội khác.


Các bạn xem và góp ý thêm nhé.
Cảm ơn!

----------

dangtantu1988, ppgas, solero

----------


## CNC PRO

Nếu có điều gì bổ xung mong các bạn nhanh cho ý kiện.
Nếu không có ý kiến gì khác thì BQT sẽ chuyển các nội dung trên thành Nội quy mục mua/bán/trao đổi và chính thức có hiệu lực vào ngày 01/08/2014.

Từ đây đến ngày ấy.. chúng ta vẫn có thể trao đổi thêm bớt abc... xyz.

Cảm ơn!

----------


## zentic

chà, vậy là ban tổ chức đã có nghị định rồi, sẽ ban hành nghị quyết nay mai thôi, e chúc forum ta sẽ tạo cơ hội và điều kiện cho mọi người tham gia, giống như sologan đam mê và sáng tạo

----------


## nhatson

em nghĩ nên có mục xử lí các vấn đề tranh chấp, 
các vấn đề đôi khi không ai đúng hay sai, mà là ko phù hợp với cộng đồng hiện tại


b.r

----------


## CNC PRO

NhatSon có thể góp ý thêm một số vấn đề về xử lý tranh chấp không?

Do mua/bán/trao đổi là quan hệ, thỏa thuận riêng giữa hai cá nhân nên vấn đề xử lý tranh chấp (nếu có) khá khó khăn. Khi xử lý đòi hỏi độ linh hoạt cần thiết cũng như dựa vào thông tin (bằng chứng) giữa các bên có liên quan. Lượng thông tin càng nhiều, càng chính xác, càng minh bạch sẽ giúp cho việc xử lý tranh chấp rất nhiều.

Ngoài ra các hành động gây rối hoặc các hành động tương tự sẽ xử lý theo Nội quy chung. Hình thức xử lý là xóa bài, khóa nick có thời hạn đến vô hạn.
Các căn cứ cho những trường hợp này là dựa vào tiếng nói và quan điểm của cộng đồng nếu Nội quy không có những quy định cụ thể cho vấn đề này.

Xự việc trong mục mua/bán của Haibala Đỗ cũng là một bài học kinh nghiệm khi chúng ta xử lý vấn đề. Khi Nội quy chuyên mục được thông qua. Các thành viên khi tham gia sẽ được giám sát chặt hơn. Ngay cả khi người chủ chủ đề có những phản ứng thái quá đều có thể bị xử lý.

Nội quy diễn đàn hoặc chuyên mục là một dạng chuẩn mực, quy tắc ứng xử & phương pháp xử lý trên diễn đàn.
Với mong muốn có một Nội quy thật rỏ ràng, cụ thể nhưng lại không gây phiền hà, phức tạp cho thành viên. Và nhất là phải thật sự phù hợp với mong mỏi của mọi thành viên trên diễn đàn, phải khã thi. Đó chính là mục tiêu mà BQT thông qua chuyên mục này muốn thực hiện được.
Mong là thông qua chuyên mục này mọi người cùng góp ý để có thể cụ thể hóa từng vấn đề, càng rỏ ràng càng tốt. Để sau này chúng ta có cơ sở xử lý vấn đề tốt hơn.

Cảm ơn các bạn đã tham gia.

----------

bamien247

----------


## ppgas

Tiếp theo câu chuyện về việc góp ý nội qui chuyên mục mua-bán. 
Em rất ủng hộ sự công khai, minh bạch trong mua bán. Tất cả những nội dung về thông tin hàng hoá, giá cả, văn hoá giao tiếp... em thấy ok hết chỉ trừ một nội dung là công khai danh tánh, địa chỉ nhà và số tk trên diễn đàn thì hơi khó cho dân DIY và em nằm trong số đó.
Đề xuất:
- căn cứ theo điểm uy tín của thành viên qua quá trình tham gia diễn đàn, giai đoạn đầu có thể chủ quan từ BQT cấp điểm tối thiểu cho nhưng thành viên được phép mua bán.
- thành viên đăng ký thông tin cá nhân với BQT diên đàn và được "cấp giấy phép mua bán" bằng loại ký hiệu phân biết ngay dưới nickname
... mới nghỉ được nhiêu thôi  :Smile:

----------


## thehiena2

Theo tôi thì cứ ghi rõ địa chỉ, số điện thoại, chứng minh nhân dân, người bảo lãnh mua, bán, đấu giá càng tốt.
Theo tôi đây là chuyên mục hay, thuận lợi phát triển cho ae làm ăn

----------


## GORLAK

Thường thì sẽ có 1 số điểm ở mức độ nào đó thì mới đc đăng bán hàng, vote cho cách làm này, sẽ hạn chế spam rất nhiều hoặc thành viên chỉ châm châm mua bán mà ko có trao đổi gì thêm.

----------

thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## Nam CNC

Đã mua bán online chẳng thấy mặt nhau thì thông tin gì cũng bằng thừa , đừng đặt ra quá nhiều rồi loãng , đâm ra chán ứ ai thèm bán , thành viên buôn bán trên đây có thể đếm được cụ thể con số , chẳng quá 20 người , uy tín cao hay thấp anh em hiểu rõ.


Nếu người mua sợ thì cứ thông qua dịch vụ bảo đảm của CNCprovn , cái món này có từ lúc đầu rồi , nhưng thực hiện thì hình như có 2 vụ thôi , nếu chắc ăn thì thực hiện dịch vụ COD thỏa thuận mua và bán giữa 2 bên.


---Cái quan trọng ở đây người mua chịu khó tìm hiểu người bán , tìm hiểu rõ món hàng mình mua , nếu không chắc thì cứ inbox hỏi anh em đã hoạt động lâu để đánh giá giúp.

---Người bán đỏi hỏi có cái tâm và uy tín , phải hiểu thật rõ món hàng mình bán , phải chấp nhận cho anh em khác bổ xung thông tin , hình ảnh thực tế rõ ràng món hàng muốn bán , tự đánh giá chất lượng giá trị món hàng , có dẫn chứng xuất xứ món hàng càng tốt và tốt hơn hết có cái giá cho anh em đỡ đau đầu. 

---Hình ảnh theo em thì nên dùng 1 kênh trung gian photobucket để ngoài thành viên thì những người chưa phải là thành viên cũng thấy ( họ có thể vô tình vào hoặc đi ngang ) , chứ theo cách post dựa trên diễn đàn thì anh em bị bó buộc phải là thành viên mới thấy như thế vô tình mất 1 lượng khách hàng đáng kể.


Và cuối cùng cái gì cũng có rủi ro , người bán hay người mua phải cố gắng hạn chế càng nhiều càng tốt , tự mình có cách giải quyết thôi , diễn đàn chỉ có 1 hình thức phạt cao nhất là xóa nick kèm theo 1 bài cảnh báo là cùng , và những điều này chẳng ý nghĩa gì khi tất cả các thông tin chỉ là giả.

----------

Gamo, hung1706, huyquynhbk, thuhanoi

----------


## hung1706

Em xin góp ý thế này.
1/ Về cả người mua hàng lẫn người bán hàng: 
- Thông tin cá nhân (Họ tên, Địa chỉ, SĐT) càng rõ ràng càng tốt. 
- Trách nhiệm của người bán hàng là phải đảm bảo thông tin sản phẩm, càng rõ ràng và có dẫn chứng cụ thể thì càng được tín nhiệm. Có trách nhiệm với món hàng bằng cách tư vấn kỹ càng, hỗ trợ cung cấp các phụ kiện kèm theo càng tốt. Chấp nhận đổi trả hoàn tiền hoặc có các hình thức hậu mãi khuyến mãi cho các món hàng sau này vv...
- Trách nhiệm người mua hàng: Hãy là khách hàng thông minh, tìm hiểu kỹ người bán và món hàng cần mua. Tránh trường hợp mua về nghiên cứu rồi có những khuất tất mà không hẳn là sẽ giải quyết được. 
- Sử dụng dịch vụ mua bán đảm bảo, hoặc sử dụng quyền trợ giúp nhờ người thân kiểm tra hàng hóa hộ (với các thành viên mới thì không quen biết nhiều và sợ làm phiền người khác nên hơi khó khăn nhỉ ???)
2/ Diễn đàn cũng cần có các hình thức như 
- Mở gian hàng (phải cung cấp đầy đủ thông tin của gian hàng và chủ gian hàng). Chủ gian hàng bắt buộc phải cung cấp hàng hóa với uy tín cao nhất, hàng hóa chất lượng nhất...vv
- Mở các đánh giá (rate) cho người mua đánh giá người bán ấy trên thang điểm 10 với các tiêu chí như : Chất lượng hàng hóa, việc cung cấp tư vấn thông tin, thời gian giao nhận hàng, chất lượng đóng gói hàng...vv. (tương tự ebay hay một số trang bán hàng online đều có chỉ số rate ấy để người mua nhận định khách quan hơn)
- Về quy định đấu giá cũng cần phải có quy định và hình thức rõ ràng (đa số các chương trình đấu giá đều rất nhạy cảm  :Big Grin: ).

Tất cả góp ý em chỉ dừng đến đây vì đi sâu hơn sẽ khá nhạy cảm cũng sẽ trở thành không tốt. 
Thanks all !

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em góp ý 1 chút là, một người bán hàng nên tạo  1 topic cho riêng mình rồi post lần lượt những thứ mình cần bán vào, nhiều khi sáng mở mắt dậy thấy có 1 thành viên thôi nhưng tới 5 topic bác đồ riêng rẻ cũng thấy ko hợp lý lắm. Ưu điểm của tạo 1 topic là khi đó người mua có thể theo dõi quá trình bán hàng của thành viên đó, topic càng dài, càng nhiều bình luận, phản hồi thì càng khiển người khác tin tưởng, phần là chỉ cần up 1 lần là topic của mình nhảy lên ko phải up tất cả các topic khác, giành không gian cho người khác nữa.

----------

CKD, thuhanoi

----------


## saudau

Mình thì có ý kiến làm BQT nên ngăn chặn các topic bán chẳng liên quan gì đến máy móc cả. Ví dụ như mua bán căn hộ, thuốc này thuốc kia, ...

----------


## CKD

> Mình thì có ý kiến làm BQT nên ngăn chặn các topic bán chẳng liên quan gì đến máy móc cả. Ví dụ như mua bán căn hộ, thuốc này thuốc kia, ...


Cái này thì làm sao mà chặn được bác. Xử lý kiểu spam thôi

----------

